# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Try your skills in Russian by writing under dictation

## Ramil

http://language.edu.ru/

----------


## basurero

Страница не загружается.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

У меня работает.

----------


## basurero

Теперь ссылка, как ни странно, работает....   ::

----------

